

Why Conservatives are Happier Than Liberals - philco
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/08/opinion/sunday/conservatives-are-happier-and-extremists-are-happiest-of-all.html?_r=1

======
Lockyy
How do these studies identify conservatives vs. liberals?

Surely your political ideology is a mish mash of lots of different views,
often conflicting? People may identify as one vs. the other, but that doesn't
honestly mean anything because those people haven't exactly evaluated every
belief they have then compared it to the master list.

I just don't understand this two slot approach to politics.

